# Ride Report: Brentwood to Santa Barbara, 90 miles and a train ride home.



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>I'd planned for an easy ride this weekend after the Santa Cruz trip last week, but some friends of mine had posted a ride to Santa Barbara, taking the train back. I'd done this once a few years ago and loved it, so I decided to join them.

I woke up at 5:30 am, started to get ready, and when I realized I'd be about 5 minutes late (they were starting at the Starbucks a block away from my place) I gave my buddy a call. And I heard this weird reverb like he was talking indoors. So before I said anything about being late, I asked if he was still riding to SB.

Turns they changed the day from Saturday to Sunday and didn't post it, and I didn't post my intention to join them in case I backed out at the last second. 

So I finished getting ready, loaded the route into my Garmin, and headed out on my own.

<hr size="1" width="600">








Starting out down San Vicente in Brentwood.










After major Garmin fail in Santa Cruz, I spent the whole week figuring out/testing various methods for getting a route with waypoints into the unit. Way more complicated than it should be, and way more complicated than the otherwise inferior Edge 305. What I figured out was that I needed to upload routes in a specific way in order for the 705 to process the route with its waypoints. Otherwise, it goes into Directions mode and tries to route you itself. Sigh.










Starting up PCH.










The only bummer about the ride was that it wasn't as warm as I thought it'd be. Upper 50s/lower 60s with 30-50 percent chance of rain, depending on the city. So I wore warmers for about 2/3 of the ride.










Further up PCH. Ominous clouds still ahead.










This is headwindiest section of PCH north of Malibu. It's always a great thing to come around a curve and finally see The Rock in the distance. It's still a ways away, but you know you're making progress.










I think I've posted this sand dune about 40 times.










Wildflowers in Oxnard.










Wondering if I'll bump into LemonLime.










Naval Air road; the base is along the left.










More spectacular beauty from Oxnard.










Late night?










Stopping for fuel. The Barley is perfect for rides like this. I was able to ride with a full load -- drink mix refills, several packs of gels and Clif blocks, Crocs, wallet, phone, toolkit including 2 spare tubes, etc. -- but I didn't have to keep anything in my jersey pockets except for whatever I was currently snacking on (usually Clif blocks or Fig Newtons).










Channel Islands harbor. They had me at "No."










Despite the warnings and foreboding clouds, it never actually rained.










Some bridge on the way to Ventura.










Entering Ventura.










"Whoop! Whoop! That's the sound of the police."










Pierpoint, cutting through a coastal neighborhood in Ventura.
</td></tr></table>


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Riding along the Pacific Ocean in Ventura.










I'd be training it across this bridge in just a couple hours.










I stopped here to shed all my warmers.










Main Street, heading out of Ventura.










Same tracks from before.










Transit, as seen from Highway 1.










There's a part of this route where you have to get on the 101 freeway. Great. The road says Dead End in a mile and the freeway entrance is off to the left, BUT ... the bike route sign says to continue going straight. I didn't quite notice that, however, so I went on the freeway. Probably a mile or so too soon. *shrug*










Lovin' life on the 101.










I survived the freeway stretch and was now on an access road that would take me straight into Carpenteria.










Carpenteria.










A church in Montecito (I think).










The top of the last hill of the day. Despite its being at the 83-mile mark, I was still feeling pretty good and motored right up it.










Coast Village, or something like that.










Finally in Santa Barbara.










I arrived at the Amtrak station, bought my ticket, then cruised up State Street looking for a place to grab a sandwich to go.










Hey, I'd hold that hideous bag for her, too.










Skateboarding is not a crime. Or is it?










This sandwich cost me $24. The best $24 I ever spent.










Mystery Train.










View through the train window, somehwere near Chatsworth (I think).


<hr size="1" width="600">
I'm not a long-distance freak, but this had to be the easiest 90 I've ever done. When I cruised up and down State Street after purchasing my train ticket, it felt like I hadn't ridden more than 30 miles. I've never done more than 100 on one ride, but I think I could have easily pulled off 120 yesterday, if not more. That is, of course, if the route stayed as flat as it did. </td></tr></table>


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I like that you went ahead even when your buddies bailed. Good show to do the whole thing.

So, it appears there are no problems with bikes on that Amtrak route.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Stopping for fuel. The Barley is perfect for rides like this. I was able to ride with a full load -- drink mix refills, several packs of gels and Clif blocks, Crocs, wallet, phone, toolkit including 2 spare tubes, etc. -- but I didn't have to keep anything in my jersey pockets except for whatever I was currently snacking on (usually Clif blocks or Fig Newtons).




is the nose of your saddle really way out in front of/even with the BB like that or is that just the picture?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice report - Thanks

Well motivated to go on with it after the date changed - GFY


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Seeing your photos makes me want to get out and ride more. I think I will do that.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I love Santa Barbara. Best food in CA


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Great ride report but $24 for a sandwich and potatoes! That is like a dollar a bite: it better be good. 

Like others have said, nice dedication to go even though the date or your ride changed. I know I would have stayed in bed.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I like living on the norcal coast just fine, but seeing your photos makes me miss santa barbara! Thanks for posting the great photos and travelogue. (p.s. is that the brooks or the cardiff/velo/etc. copy of a swallow?)


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i've gotta get to the left coast and ride that PCH. beautiful. is that a huge tarp over those fields?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I was wondering if I would see you but I started later and rode from Oxnard up to Ojai back via Santa Paula.

Looks like we shared parts of the route, though. To wit:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Excellent. 

I did 1 1/2 hours of yoga yesterday.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

sometimerider said:


> So, it appears there are no problems with bikes on that Amtrak route.


None whatsoever. All the folks on the train were cool, as well as the lady at the ticket window.




FatTireFred said:


> is the nose of your saddle really way out in front of/even with the BB like that or is that just the picture?


I guess. When I put the order in for the IF I was suffering crotch numbness and lower back problems, so I had them design it around a pretty upright position. That, and my legs are a little on the short side. Not sure if those would account for the forward position of the saddle, but I'm totally comfortable on the bike.

///Oh, and btw, the Swallow has a pretty long nose.




blakcloud said:


> Great ride report but $24 for a sandwich and potatoes! That is like a dollar a bite: it better be good.
> 
> Like others have said, nice dedication to go even though the date or your ride changed. I know I would have stayed in bed.


Thanks .... Believe me, the thought crossed my mind to get back into bed, but I'd already woken up, I'd spent all this time working on the route (even though I thought I'd be riding with others, I wanted to test the Garmin), I'd done a lot of preparation the night before, AND I'd told a few people I was planning on doing the ride.

Btw, sandwich was OK at best, but it totally hit the spot. I basically stopped at the first place I found where I could wait with my bike and get something to go.




gutfiddle said:


> i've gotta get to the left coast and ride that PCH. beautiful. is that a huge tarp over those fields?


I believe it was a tarp, though I didn't stop to look.

Gut, you have a standing invite to come out here and ride.




lemonlime said:


> I was wondering if I would see you but I started later and rode from Oxnard up to Ojai back via Santa Paula.
> 
> Looks like we shared parts of the route, though. To wit:


Now _that's_ funny. Same roads, nearly identical shots (I have a few shots of that bridge without the out-of-focus crap in the foreground).

That sounds like a good ride you did. How long was it?




il sogno said:


> I did 1 1/2 hours of yoga yesterday.


That sounds like a lot of yoga.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice report, Doc. I have to ask about the train though- Amtrak requires you to box your bike, don`t they? Did you just buy a box there at the station, or box it up at a bikeshop and take a taxi to the station, or what? It sounds like a fun way to do an out and back, but I never wanted to deal with the hassle of travelling a bike like that. Since you didn`t mention it, maybe it ain`t such a hassle.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice report, Doc. I have to ask about the train though- Amtrak requires you to box your bike, don`t they? Did you just buy a box there at the station, or box it up at a bikeshop and take a taxi to the station, or what? It sounds like a fun way to do an out and back, but I never wanted to deal with the hassle of travelling a bike like that. Since you didn`t mention it, maybe it ain`t such a hassle.


Thanks, RyR.

The Amtrak Pacific Surfrider doesn't require boxes. There's a rack in the front car (luggage car?); you just lift your bike up to them and they secure it. Super easy. But that's the extent of my Amtrak knowledge.

There's a whole thread about Amtrak going on in the Lounge right now. You might find some more useful info there.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Now _that's_ funny. Same roads, nearly identical shots (I have a few shots of that bridge without the out-of-focus crap in the foreground).
> 
> That sounds like a good ride you did. How long was it?


Wasn't nearly as much climbing as I thought it would be; just one major climb between Ojai and Santa Paula. The ride up the Ventura River Trail had some very nice views and I was thinking it would be a good route for a photo ride (hint hint).

Overall 60.4 miles. And only 2/3 with a howling headwind. I was wondering if you were getting butchered by it (the wind).


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

your box is open.



thanks for waiting up


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds remarkably mellow. Even so, you're getting stronger by the day. Where did Amtrak drop you off when you returned to LA?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Wasn't nearly as much climbing as I thought it would be; just one major climb between Ojai and Santa Paula. The ride up the Ventura River Trail had some very nice views and I was thinking it would be a good route for a photo ride, and some parts (hint hint).
> 
> Overall 60.4 miles. And only 2/3 with a howling headwind. I was wondering if you were getting butchered by it (the wind).


So I take it you went up the 33 to Ojai? I've only come down the 33. Not steep at all, but that's a pretty long grind.

If you want a climb in that area, try Balcom Canyon (the Tour of CA has gone over it a few times). You basically take South Mountain Road south of Santa Paula, then hang a right at Balcom. It'll drop you a little ways west of Moorpark, I believe.

The wind was the worst on Heuneme Rd.; 5 miles due west. I think I maxed out at 14 mph on that stretch.




Hollywood said:


> your box is open.
> 
> thanks for waiting up


Yeah, I should prob take pics with the camera still in the box.

Dude, I texted you at like 7 am. Aren't you usually up by then?




Mapei said:


> Sounds remarkably mellow. Even so, you're getting stronger by the day. Where did Amtrak drop you off when you returned to LA?


Thanks, Mapei. I took the train to Van Nuys, where my loving and remarkably patient wife was waiting to pick me up.

We stopped at Carnival on the way home. Dinner score.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Dude, I texted you at like 7 am. Aren't you usually up by then?


yeah it was 6:15. And no. Not on a Saturday. :thumbsup: 


props to you for heading out solo and knocking that out. Pretty cool.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> yeah it was 6:15. And no. Not on a Saturday. :thumbsup:


Oh, right.

I remember thinking, _I sure hope he <del>sleeps</del> doesn't sleep with his phone on._




Hollywood said:


> props to you for heading out solo and knocking that out. Pretty cool.


Thanks, homey.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Most Excellent Ride Report!*

You are one motivated dude! Great photos and narrative!

Santa Barbara is Great!!! My last visit to SB was in 2007 and I bought a townhouse. I’ll be back to visit this summer. Planning a ride from my in-law’s place in Lompoc to SB (via Santa Ynez) and possibly taking the train back to Lompoc (Surf station). I’m not digging the idea of riding PCH North against the wind all afternoon. Just need to work out the logistics of getting my tandem on the train.

I’ll be checking the lounge for more info.

Ride On!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Dr. R: I love that restaurant.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

GeoCyclist said:


> Santa Barbara is Great!!! My last visit to SB was in 2007 and I bought a townhouse. I’ll be back to visit this summer. Planning a ride from my in-law’s place in Lompoc to SB (via Santa Ynez) and possibly taking the train back to Lompoc (Surf station). I’m not digging the idea of riding PCH North against the wind all afternoon. Just need to work out the logistics of getting my tandem on the train.


From what I saw of the Amtrak I was on, there was plenty of room for a tandem.




Mapei said:


> Dr. R: I love that restaurant.


Yeah, and they were totally cool. They didn't have any potato dishes on the menu but I was craving them (much simpler to eat at the train station than pasta), so they made those special for me. And I should clarify about the sandwich: it was "meh" because I asked for it that way. But for what it was -- grilled chicken and goat cheese -- it was quite good.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

pacificaslim said:


> (p.s. is that the brooks or the cardiff/velo/etc. copy of a swallow?)


Sorry, forgot to reply to this ... That's the real deal. I have two of them; the other is on my fixte commuter.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> Turns they changed the day from Saturday to Sunday and didn't post it, and I didn't post my intention to join them in case I backed out at the last second.


So you did it again yesterday too?  Nice trip report and great shots as usual.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

Drl roebuck
Nice post, and very inspiring. 

Since my injury, I have progressed to about 35 to 40 miles rides. My back starts knotting up but I'm getting stronger. I would love to ride to either SB or San Diego. I will set my goal for next year about this time. 

BTW, I think the cool weather helped a lot, I also rode fri. and Sunday and felt pretty good afterwards.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> We stopped at Carnival on the way home. Dinner score.


Carnival is good. Have you tried the desert with the bright orange "hair" stuff on top? It's great. 

Next time try the Golan on Victory in No Hollywood. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Kykr: Thanks a lot, friendo.




nagatahawk said:


> Since my injury, I have progressed to about 35 to 40 miles rides. My back starts knotting up but I'm getting stronger. I would love to ride to either SB or San Diego. I will set my goal for next year about this time.
> 
> BTW, I think the cool weather helped a lot, I also rode fri. and Sunday and felt pretty good afterwards.


Are you in L.A.? If so, we do a lot of half-assed RBR rides that don't even always include riding. So stay tuned.




il sogno said:


> Carnival is good. Have you tried the desert with the bright orange "hair" stuff on top? It's great.
> 
> Next time try the Golan on Victory in No Hollywood. :thumbsup:


I'm pretty sure I've tried Golan but haven't had any desserts from Carnival. I'm usually too full to even think about dessert.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Great ride report Dr. Roe. And how impressive to ride 90 miles on your own.

You could definitely do the Grand Tour double. But do the highland version with lots of hills. I think they go out to SB inland and through Ojai.

Wonderful pics. I felt like I was riding up to visit my mom in SB.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice ride report and pics! 

We've done the Santa Barbara/Amtrak ride a couple of times before. Both times, we took the inland, Simi Valley/Moorpark/Ojai route which finally dumped us out to the coast at Carpinteria, then just a short trek to SB. Your coastal route looks really nice and pleasant.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

grrlyrida said:


> You could definitely do the Grand Tour double.


Ha! Yeah, probably not. I don't really have any ambition to spend 12 hours (minimum) in the saddle.




roadfix said:


> We've done the Santa Barbara/Amtrak ride a couple of times before. Both times, we took the inland, Simi Valley/Moorpark/Ojai route which finally dumped us out to the coast at Carpinteria, then just a short trek to SB. Your coastal route looks really nice and pleasant.


I'm assuming you took the 150 from Santa Paula through Ojai and all the way into Carpenteria? That must have been awesome. But if so, how did you get to Santa Paula? Santa Susana Pass to Simi, then the 23 over to South Mountain Road? How hard was that???


----------

